# Error 421 in Pure-FTPd

## Hiro-Pro

Someone know why i have it ?!?

```
220-Local time is now 14:59 and the load is 0.01. Server port: 21.

220 You will be disconnected after 15 minutes of inactivity.

Name (172.16.0.10:root): hiro

502 Security extensions not implemented

SSL not available

331 User hiro OK. Password required

Password:

421 Unable to read the indexed puredb file (or old format detected) - Try pure-pw mkdb

Login failed.

No control connection for command: No such file or directory"

```

I have try it but don't works:

```
isvara etc # rm pureftpd.pdb

         isvara etc # pure-pw mkdb

```

Thanks

----------

